
Blog Post/Video Lecture: Quantum Hardening Cryptographic Protocols - sevenoftwelve
https://medium.com/adobetech/quantum-hardening-cryptographic-protocols-2def53b46833
======
sevenoftwelve
Alternate Links:

Version hosted outside medium:
[https://cupdev.net/blog/014_quantumhardening.html](https://cupdev.net/blog/014_quantumhardening.html)

Vortrag (Deutsch):
[https://media.ccc.de/v/DiVOC-19-quantum](https://media.ccc.de/v/DiVOC-19-quantum)

Lecture (English):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHR8DEqnVX](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHR8DEqnVX)

